# Starting a portfolio



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, my buddy who is a GI doctor M-F and photographer on the weekends has been pushing me to do the same and take my photography alittle more seriously.

This past weekend I was out with a model and took some shots. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

are we allowed to critique?


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

Where are the rest of the photos? :angel:


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> are we allowed to critique?


Sure, I know some arent sharp. I know some look too photoshopped. the only one I'm proud of is the one with her dead on straight with the cam. Its also the first time with an umbrella and off camera flash too so i know I need a bit of practice.



cruise_bone said:


> Where are the rest of the photos? :angel:


On a separate SD card :eeps: hahaha jk


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

OK, the bottom three. You made her looking like a cave lady in the jungle.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> OK, the bottom three. You made her looking like a cave lady in the jungle.


a cute cave lady.... i'd smack her in the head with a turkey leg bone from disney world!


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Gave her the CD today. She seemed to be in love with the photos I've sent her already. IDK how she could like anything I took though. To me it looks 'budget' compared to the rest of her portfolio. Although I made it to her Avatar on ModelMayhem.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Composition is fine buy you need subject isolation - do you have any fast lenses?


----------

